# Sterling Tr7 90 yamaha prop help!



## dbraves8 (Oct 14, 2012)

Can anyone lead me in the direction for the best prop for a 2010 sterling tr7 with a 90 hp yamaha 2 stroke outboard. I have not been able to personally talk with anyone who owns one of these boats.

Thanks


----------



## KCTim (Feb 7, 2017)

I would call Bob over at AMS.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yamalube?!?


----------



## dbraves8 (Oct 14, 2012)

TimR said:


> I would call Bob over at AMS.


I've called and get a run around and never a specific answer. If you have a better way please share.


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Yamalube?!?


Spellcheck?

I’d call the manufacturer and ask for that info and for contact info for their reps/guides. Even if they aren’t running that engine now, they may have in the past.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 31, 2008)

Do you have a prop shop in your city?

Most prop-shops can help - you’ll have to get some numbers for them, like time to plane, RPM and speed at WOT. They might ask you to take these measurements with a full and empty boat. They will be able to take some measurements from your prop and then give you some recommendations.


----------



## dbraves8 (Oct 14, 2012)

60hertz said:


> Do you have a prop shop in your city?
> 
> Most prop-shops can help - you’ll have to get some numbers for them, like time to plane, RPM and speed at WOT. They might ask you to take these measurements with a full and empty boat. They will be able to take some measurements from your prop and then give you some recommendations.


Going to take it by a local trusted shop tomorrow and hopefully get good results


----------



## dbraves8 (Oct 14, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Yamalube?!?


Corrected sorry


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

dbraves8 said:


> Corrected sorry


No worries


----------

